# What Is The Difference Between SADH, SANT, GIANI AND BRAHM GIANI



## Tejinder (Mar 4, 2008)

Sar Siri Akal
We are trying to understand SUKHMANI SAHIB in group setting.
We would like  to understand the difference  between SADH, SANT, GIANI, PRAHM GIANI
Your input will be appreciated


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 4, 2008)

Tejinder ji

Sadh and sant means essentially the same thing but are used in context differently. Sadh and sant both refer to a saintly person, one who is in tune with the Guru. But Sadh can often be used as an adjective meaning Holy as in sad(h)sangat -- Company of the Holy. 

Giani or gyani means wise or knowledgeable, usually referring to spiritual wisdom. And do you mean Brahm giani? This is a proper noun, a person who possesses spiritual wisdom. And in some Gurbani, it refers to there being only One Brahmgiani. Everything in Punjabi depends on context-- or how a word is used -- so that makes exact translation very difficult.

Here is a link that gives some support. 
Gurbani Core Vocabulary


----------

